
Richard Feynman and Computation (1999) [pdf] - maverick_iceman
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/7fb6/50845888348f8ba95c960bde1c9511562a62.pdf
======
ivan_ah
slightly better link:
[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/7fb6/50845888348f8ba95c960b...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/7fb6/50845888348f8ba95c960bde1c9511562a62.pdf)
(more readable PDF)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've updated the link from
[https://cds.cern.ch/record/411350/files/p101.pdf](https://cds.cern.ch/record/411350/files/p101.pdf).

